# Trim piece identification needed



## Dreli (Sep 12, 2020)

I am in the final stages of my restoration of a 67 GTO Conv. I need to replace the trim pieces that go along the pillar, beneath the dash and behind the door holding the rear panel to the body. These pieces seem to cover the spot welds and hold the interior panel to the body. I called The Parts Place and Ames. I shared a couple pictures from cars i found on-line but neither guy could identify the part nor provide me a replacement. If I knew what the parts were physically called, it might help in the search for replacement parts.

I attached two pictures I found that represent what I am looking for. The parts in question are circled in Red. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Dreli said:


> I am in the final stages of my restoration of a 67 GTO Conv. I need to replace the trim pieces that go along the pillar, beneath the dash and behind the door holding the rear panel to the body. These pieces seem to cover the spot welds and hold the interior panel to the body. I called The Parts Place and Ames. I shared a couple pictures from cars i found on-line but neither guy could identify the part nor provide me a replacement. If I knew what the parts were physically called, it might help in the search for replacement parts.
> 
> I attached two pictures I found that represent what I am looking for. The parts in question are circled in Red. Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I believe the fronk is part of your kick panel, and the rear is the same trim thats on the outside of your headliner.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Kick Panel



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=A273PFC&order_number_e=NTI1MzQ0OA%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y




Door Jamb Windlace



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=A147EBK&order_number_e=NTI1MzQ0OA%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------

